# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  solar panel in SA

## tweakmy

Hi all,
I am just wondering if you guys could give some tips on hunting for solar panel?
Would you be looking for a specific brand for pv panels and the inverter? Any no go pv contractor? no go pv? any advice appreciated. thanks.

----------


## Tannwin

Ive used Suntech 190w panels and an SMA Sunnyboy inverter. I think you will find its not permitted here to list no-go subbies/companies (and there are plenty) 
Try the Whirlpool forum under Green Tech where installers and experts lurk. There is all the info there you will ever need. I spent days reading up on preferred brands and those companies to avoid, then went shopping

----------


## chalkyt

Just saw your post. You might also look at a web site Solarquotes. Apart from organising three quotes they also have heaps and heaps of information, including feedback on most companies (even the ones you haven't heard of) from people who have had systems installed. I am a bit cynical about "we can help you" web sites but used this one as part of my research. I actually used one of the people they organised quotes from (most unlike me... "Mr nobody can do it as well as I can"). I agree with Tannwin... trawl through Whirlpool, it turned me off someone I was considering.

----------


## chalkyt

Just looked back at when I started this caper. Have a look at my post of 6 November and all of the subsequent advice from members of the Forum. It probably covers a lot of what you want to know. 
We have had the system running for a couple of months (no power bill yet!) with no hassles. Metering was done about two weeks after the installation. Chinese panels and German labeled inverter (but made in China) all seem to be working O.K. Most times with reasonable sunlight it is generating over 1kW. 
The other comment I would make is to decide if you are looking at covering your daytime power usage or generating extra to feed back in. If you are only feeding a small amount back, then the rate you are paid doesn't have much effect on the economics. My 1.5kw system is sized to support our daytime load with only minimal feed-in. The 1.5kW system gives about the best "bang for the buck". With bigger systems (say 3kW) the 6 or 7 kWH that you feed in per day starts to earn you a bit of cash but cost more than twice as much as a 1.5kW system to install. So it is a "horses for courses" game that requires careful arithmetic and future assumptions about any Feed-in tariff. Good luck... keep us all posted.

----------

